# Stogie & Foxie pups 4 WEEKS!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I cant stand the cuteness, I wanted to start a new thread to show the four week pics, I don't think Janet has posted them yet.

Here is her website also. http://www.azhavanese.com/Nursery.html

They are ICANTSTANDIT cute.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

You.Are.Hurting.My.Head


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, all will power out the window!!! can I have Maggie? is Blackie a boy or a girl. that would be other choice...didn't someone say 3 was no good but 4 was perfect? They do look like wheaton pups. 

(and if search back a long time ago...I always said my little girl would be named Maggie...could this be fate)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Maggie is the only girl.  I think it IS FATE!!!

If you have to walk a third dog, you should just have four. Two for you and two for hubby.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...they are adorable! Which one did Stogie look most like when he was a baby?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute Melissa! 

If the hands were not in the group shot, it would be an awesome calendar photo! (hint hint..) lol

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable! Congratulations


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Isn't any one going to say NO! MISSY NO!?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable. 

Missy, :nono:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I thought they are all taken already, so I kept quiet. 

Melissa, they are adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Stogie is sure a stud!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

NO, Missy! NO!! 
Did that do any good?  Melissa, they are gorgeous. Stogie is the man!!!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Just TOO cute--how can anyone resist them. I have a general question. We're hoping to get our puppy in early February (Mom is just now asking for ice cream and pickles). Do first-time Moms have smaller litters? I've heard this but don't have a clue. Thanks!

Shirley


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Melissa, they are adorable.:grouphug:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm in love with them all! How could you choose just one of those little Stogie look alikes?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

They are adorable! I love Blackie!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll take Ruffy   So, which one are YOU keeping, Melissa?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My goodness - they ALL look as handsome as Stogie!!! What a gorgeous llitter.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are so cute. Reece was a dark brindle, they are such cute puppies and grown up with some many colors.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so cute. Melissa- are you gonna get one?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Melissa, all will power out the window!!! can I have Maggie? is Blackie a boy or a girl. that would be other choice...didn't someone say 3 was no good but 4 was perfect? They do look like wheaton pups.
> 
> (and if search back a long time ago...I always said my little girl would be named Maggie...could this be fate)


Missy,
When I saw Maggie, I thought of youisn't she beautiful!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am not getting one. I am venturing to another breed for my next dog. I have the two most perfect havs ever. Ever. Ever ever ever so I cant possibly screw with greatness. 

However, I am quite fond of Ruffy. Blackie may look the most like Stogie, he was pretty dark when he was little.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So Melissa, what's the next breed???


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im looking at Bernese Mountain Dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are SO beautiful!!! And SO big!!!! Although I also hear that they are just so sweet!!! Hope that Stodie and Goldie are ready for a BIG brother or sister.,


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes they are big!!! The photographer link I posted in the other thread is feeding my addiction, she has two and posts pics on facebook. And get this, she wants a HAV. Her son has one. 

Im not in a hurry, going to wait until I hopefully have land.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a wonderful bunch of snuggly-havs . . . . gorgeous, all of them


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I love BMD's as well. Two people in my area own one. Two reasons why I could never get one. The summer is way too hot and humid for them. The whole summer they are practically kept indoors due to the heat. The second reason is the high mortality rate. The life expectancy is only 7 yrs compared to 10-12 for similiar sized dogs. Something like 50% of all BMD's die of cancer. I'd hate to part with a loved one so quick.

It's such a shame since they are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Gimme, gimme, gimme! Must have!!!!

Such beautiful babies.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I love them all, of course! 

Who could ever decide?

Missy, you crack me up!

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous Puppies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, since I already HAVE a puppy, I have never felt the IWAP urge. But I'd take Berry home in an New York minute!! (even if it meant starting house training all over again<g>)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love puppies and these are Beautiful. BMD have great dispositions, very sweet and easy going.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Boy are we behind in sending pics to the forum! The pups are almost 7 weeks! LOL We promise to post new ones asap!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just checked the website for updated pics. Can't BELIEVE Blackie is still available...he's my favorite, and I thought for sure he'd be spoken for.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

It must be the economy and the holidays! Dorothy still has 3 boys that are available. I will be visiting with them on Dec 2nd and then I'll be bringing Maggie home on Dec 15th, on my way back from the Eukanuba show.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Well, my first thought after my heart melted after looking at each puppy was NO, MISSY, NO!!! See Missy, I thought of you! They are so adorable! And, Holly would be the next one crying IWAP! *


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*IWAP!* Yep Debbie, you were spot on!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The colors of that litter is just unbelievable! Toooooo stinkin' cute!

Little Maggie is going to the Janizona house?! :whoo:

I can't look at those little boys without also looking at acre lots. 
They are just so beautiful it takes my breath away!

Now with Beth an official Animal Cop I'm already pushing my luck! :spy:

Beverly officially IWAP


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I want Lil Al and Blackie so bad I can't stand it!!! :Cry:

I know what they say about getting 2 puppies from the same litter, and 2 puppies at the same time, and I know I'm over limit...but please Santa!!!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Stogie and Foxie's pups at 13 weeks!!*

I know, how did that happen?? Four of the pups have gone to their new homes and I still have 2 of them here. They were playing in the pup yard yesterday and I just had to video this! Sorry about the dirty garage window that I was peering thru...=D

I uploaded to youtube as I didn't know how else to share....






Enjoy!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Fun! I like your play yard. And I still want Blackie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was so cute! Had me laughing out loud, which brought my boys over to see what was so funny.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

They kept at it for quite a while after I turned off the camera. I should have added music to the video! LOL


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

trueblue said:


> Fun! I like your play yard. And I still want Blackie.


What time shall I expect you here to pick him up? :decision:

:becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think little Maggie need's an agility home, look at that girl go!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Which two are those Janet? I haven't been following the pups well enough to know, but I love that MiniStogie is smart enough to stop and catch the other one as she (he?) bolts around like a maniac. Hilarious!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Maggie is being chased by her brother Blackie (the MiniStogie). They sure were having a good time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want Maggie!!!! (I want Blackie too) I can't believe they have not been snatched up Janet. What a great set up they have.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like they found their forever home already to me  I agree with Leeann who wants a little girl to play with in the agility ring. I am betting she will be a tunnel sucker too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it's all settled...I take Maggie to love and care for and of course whip my boys into shape... and Leeann does agility with her. It's perfect.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

And I'll go get Blackie. When are we all meeting up?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You girls are trying to get me in trouble aren’t you! Not only will she be a tunnel sucker she will be a great jumper, I kept watching how aware she was of all the objects and almost every time she ran by the hose she jumps it.

Missy let me know when she comes home and I will come set up for what you need to work with her on to help prepare for classes.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG that makes me want a little puppy so bad........ NO Sandi NO.........

The video is adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just watched it again. Go Maggie Go. She is sooooo cute. If Missy changes her mind . . .


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What darling, exuberant pups!! That little Maggie is surely destined for agility, but my heart throbs for little mini-Stogie/Blackie!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok I don't want to get into trouble here...Melissa I'm not advertising....but both pups are still looking for their forever homes. =D


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

They are so absolutely precious it makes my heart hurt! Can you believe how much fun they are having chasing around, over and through?:bump2:
Athletic AND smart! If I'm not mistaken, correct me if I'm wrong here, but I believe that they're both brindles too.

I didn't one single No Missy No! :eyebrows:

As if just the sheer adorableness of the puppies wasn't enough, you should see the fun that was had last week at the first annual Janizona reunion party in sunny So-Cal! While we were getting a foot of fresh snow, Janet and the pupchat gang, along with well over a dozen happy Havanese were romping on green grass and playing in the flower bed!

Seriously Janet, those two are a much needed ray of sunshine to watch romp and play, thank you so much for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh Melissa, I can't believe how fast they are growing! (oh course I have been MIA for awhile, but am back now ) I love their colours so sweet. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sigh.... NO MISSY NO! No Missy Maybe? What makes this little puppy especially hard for me to resist is that if you go back to threads from the early days of the forum you will see that I always wanted a brindle girl (or red) and I was going to name her Maggie...short for Magnolia as a nod to my DH's southern heritage. And she just looks like such a whipper snapper. And she is Stogie Stud's little girl. But alas, 3 would be very hard for us, as there is no more room on our queen size bed and no room for a king... I am comforted slightly by the fact that perhaps she would not be the best match for us as she clearly needs an agility home. 

Janet, I know you don't want to advertise, but I have no qualms...these two need to go to a forum forever home!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are so adorable. What cute little stocking stufffers they would make or a great New Year's Eve present. Imagine closing your eyes for a midnight kiss from your beloved and getting puppy licks on your nose instead!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> They are so adorable. What cute little stocking stufffers they would make or a great New Year's Eve present. Imagine closing your eyes for a midnight kiss from your beloved and getting puppy licks on your nose instead!


Susan! that is just mean! IWWWWAAAAAAPPPPPP!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

hmmmm starting to wonder if Maggie will take after her daddy, do you guys remember this....

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=201288&postcount=1


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Susan! that is just mean! IWWWWAAAAAAPPPPPP!


IWAP2


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Leeann said:


> hmmmm starting to wonder if Maggie will take after her daddy, do you guys remember this....
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=201288&postcount=1


That is hysterical!!:hungry:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What color do you think Maggie will grow up to be Janet?


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Maggie is a sable and Blackie is a brindle. I think Mags will look like Foxie (but a bit darker) and Blackie will look like dad.

Here's two pics: http://janizonahavanese.com/Current.html that I put up for folks to see what "I THINK".


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gosh they are both beautiful parents.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

janet i would love a matching boy for my brindle girl.

deep sigh.

i think she's lonely...and wouldn't it be cute to have a posh with her beck?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> janet i would love a matching boy for my brindle girl.
> 
> deep sigh.
> 
> i think she's lonely...and wouldn't it be cute to have a posh with her beck?


Amy, I think that would be perfect. Do it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> janet i would love a matching boy for my brindle girl.
> 
> deep sigh.
> 
> i think she's lonely...and wouldn't it be cute to have a posh with her beck?


Amy YES, YES, YES!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Janet, that video is a hoot to watch! I could watch them play all day. Thank you for sharing and making us all drool and yearn! lol

Oh Leeann, I'd forgotten about that Stogie adventure with the turkey!! What a hoot! LMBO


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Please Santa, I've been good!:wave:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in love with sweet, rambunctious Maggie. Wouldn't she just make the best Christmas present. Sigh!


----------

